# Meet my pony!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Cute pony! I hope he gets better quickly so you can ride! 

And by the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

He is just gorgeous! I love fjords!

I hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is beautiful.  & I LOVE that eye pic!! I hope he recovers nicely!


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love how thick his forlock is! I hope he recovers quickly for you! What breed is he?


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Lucky he is so cute!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Adorable! I love fjords! I hope he gets better soon for you!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

wow, what a cute pony! i want him!


----------



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

He's adorable! I LOVE the over the back head shot, great angle!! Give him a kiss for me!


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thnxx everyone!
He is a Norwegian Fjord. He was imported out of Norway when he was 2 years old.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

Aww he so cute! Another fan of Fjords  I just think their colouring is so cool. How old is he??

Hope he recovers well!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Keep us updated on his recovery.


----------



## Tomorrow (Dec 8, 2008)

Thnxx!  Norman is 15.
I'm going to make more photo's of him today. The vet is coming tomorrow to make a scan of his leg. I'll make some photo's of that!


----------

